

Gephi announces the release of the Toolkit Library - now Gephi in a single JAR - mbastian
http://gephi.org/2010/announcing-the-gephi-toolkit/

======
mbastian
see code examples here: <http://wiki.gephi.org/index.php/Toolkit_portal>

